# Urdu: کالعدم حرکت المجاہدین



## teaboy

What is the translation or name in English by which this group is known? It is not obvious to me.


----------



## marrish

Now, this is a tough question.
I am not sure of my English to begin with. I don't know either which translation functions in English because I'm not interested in it.

Harkat you translate as a movement;
for the translation of mujaahidiin, I think it is more of a matter for an Arabic forum. My interpretation is people who fight with their own vices.


----------



## Qureshpor

teaboy said:


> What is the translation or name in English by which this group is known? It is not obvious to me.



Extinct Mujaahidiin Movement/Nul and void Mujaahidiin Movement

If you keep asking such questions we will all end up at a certain bay!


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> Extinct Mujaahidiin Movement/Nul and void Mujaahidiin Movement
> 
> If you keep asking such questions we will all end up at a certain bay!


Did you mean GB?

Simply as it may sound, this word or expression is not an Urdu one.

کالعدم means banned, abolished in Urdu, as per contemporary usage in such compounds, not according to its dictionary meaning.


----------



## teaboy

I figured out it is called Harkat-i-Mujahideen, that part I got, but what is that other word?  

Since this is in Nawae Waqt, and available to anyone on the planet online, they can't really ship us off to GB -- particularly when the article is about how successful a drone strike was...

At least I hope not.

Edited: Ah, Marrish answered the question at the same time that I was asking it... Thanks!


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> کالعدم means banned, abolished in Urdu, as per contemporary usage in such compounds, not according to its dictionary meaning.



Just to expand a little on marrish SaaHib's explanation.

3adam (also a pen name of an Urdu poet, Abdul Hameed Adam) means "nothingness, non-existence" etc. It is also used a prefix, e.g 3adam i3timaad (non-confindence) 3adam adaa'egii (non-payment).

The Arabci prefix "ka" means "like". So, we have "ka+ al + 3adam", all nicely fusing into "ka_l3adam". 

My Kitaabistaan's dictionary gives its meaning as, null and void, annulled, quashed. I think ,marrish SaaHib's "abolished" is the best translation in your context.

Please do not forget "mulk-i-3adam", for "The next world", "the Hereafter".

sabhii ahl-i-dunyaa yih kahte haiN ham se
kih aataa nahiiN ko'ii mulk-i-3adam se

(Film Taj Mahal, Urdu poet: Sahir Ludhiyanvi)



QURESHPOR said:


> Extinct Mujaahidiin Movement/Nul and void Mujaahidiin Movement
> 
> If you keep asking such questions we will all end up at a certain bay!



Sorry had a "eureka" moment. The *banned* "Harakat-ul-Mujahideen"..


----------



## Faylasoof

کالعدم = null and void; annulled, quashed, "neutralised" etc.

کالعدم حرکت المجاہدین = Quashed / Annulled / Neutralised _Harkat-ul-mujaahidiin_ (Mujahidin Movement). 



QURESHPOR said:


> Originally Posted by *QURESHPOR*
> Extinct Mujaahidiin Movement/Nul and void Mujaahidiin Movement
> 
> If you keep asking such questions we will all end up at a certain bay!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry had a "eureka" moment. The *banned* "Harakat-ul-Mujahideen"..
Click to expand...

QP SaaHib, I think your ealier version was better - Extinct Mujaahidiin Movement / Null and void Mujaahidiin Movement ! _*banned*_ = _*mamnuu3 / mamnuu3ah *_


----------



## Qureshpor

Faylasoof said:


> کالعدم = null and void; annulled, quashed, "neutralised" etc.
> 
> کالعدم حرکت المجاہدین = Quashed / Annulled / Neutralised _Harkat-ul-mujaahidiin_ (Mujahidin Movement).
> 
> 
> QP SaaHib, I think your ealier version was better - Extinct Mujaahidiin Movement / Null and void Mujaahidiin Movement ! _*banned*_ = _*mamnuu3 / mamnuu3ah *_



I was just taking a look at this term on the net, Faylassof SaaHib. From the contexts, it does appear that "banned" is what is being implied by "ka_l3adam". I of course agree with you regarding "mamnuu3" which is more socially "prohibited" than politically "banned".


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> Just to expand a little on marrish SaaHib's explanation.
> 
> 3adam (also a pen name of an Urdu poet, Abdul Hameed Adam) means "nothingness, non-existence" etc. It is also used a prefix, e.g 3adam i3timaad (non-confindence) 3adam adaa'egii (non-payment).
> 
> The Arabci prefix "ka" means "like". So, we have "ka+ al + 3adam", all nicely fusing into "ka_l3adam".
> 
> My Kitaabistaan's dictionary gives its meaning as, null and void, annulled, quashed. I think ,marrish SaaHib's "abolished" is the best translation in your context.
> 
> Please do not forget "mulk-i-3adam", for "The next world", "the Hereafter".
> 
> sabhii ahl-i-dunyaa yih kahte haiN ham se
> kih aataa nahiiN ko'ii mulk-i-3adam se
> 
> (Film Taj Mahal, Urdu poet: Sahir Ludhiyanvi)
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry had a "eureka" moment. The *banned* "Harakat-ul-Mujahideen"..





QURESHPOR said:


> I was just taking a look at this term on the net, Faylassof SaaHib. From the contexts, it does appear that "banned" is what is being implied by "ka_l3adam". I of course agree with you regarding "mamnuu3" which is more socially "prohibited" than politically "banned".



Qureshpor SaaHib, this is the first meaning I gave in post #4.

کالعدم in the sense given above by you and Faylasoof SaaHib - and a dictionary - as annulled, null and void, quashed is very correct, too, but its usage with its meaning is limited to legal proceedings:

عدالتِ عالیہ نے مقامی عدالت کے حکم کو کالعدم قرار دیا ہے۔     
_3adaalat-e 3aaliyah ne maqaamii 3adaalat ke Hukm ko ka_l3adam qaraar diyaa hai._


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> Qureshpor SaaHib, this is the first meaning I gave in post #4.
> 
> کالعدم in the sense given above by you and Faylasoof SaaHib - and a dictionary - as annulled, null and void, quashed is very correct, too, but its usage with its meaning is limited to legal proceedings:
> 
> عدالتِ عالیہ نے مقامی عدالت کے حکم کو کالعدم قرار دیا ہے۔
> _3adaalat-e 3aaliyah ne maqaamii 3adaalat ke Hukm ko ka_l3adam qaraar diyaa hai._



Apologies, marrish SaaHib. I obviously missed your post. The "eureka" moment was n't much of a "eureka" then! Thank you for your clarification regarding its legal usage.


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> Apologies, marrish SaaHib. I obviously missed your post. The "eureka" moment was n't much of a "eureka" then! Thank you for your clarification regarding its legal usage.


You are welcome, Qureshpor SaaHib!As you said in one of today's posts, it was early in the morning.


----------



## teaboy

Is it pronounced kaal-adam or kaal-aadam?


----------



## Qureshpor

teaboy said:


> Is it pronounced kaal-adam or kaal-aadam?



kal-adam or more accurately ka_l3adam.


----------



## teaboy

So kal, not kaal?


----------



## Qureshpor

teaboy said:


> So kal, not kaal?



jii haaN.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Its very common news bulletin jargon for a banned outfit in Pakistani channels. Its used synonymously with banned and mamnoo, I.e adalat nai kaladam qaraar kiya etc. The court declared the activity as illegal. In this sense null and void suddenly fits like a a puzzle but if its appended to a tanzeem it means it has been banned. Could someone deconstruct the word to explain its etymological background?


----------



## Qureshpor

^ See post 6

Another possible equivalent if no one else has already mentioned it. "*Outlawed*"


----------



## Qureshpor

These days the term "3adam-i3timaad" is at the forefront in Pakistani media. However, a number of journalists are pronouncing it with an izaafat. Do you think this is correct?


----------

